# My Review of, Rikon 10-325 14" Deluxe Bandsaw



## MsDebbieP

"you bet I would" ... can't top that for a thumbs up!


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Dick;

I guess that pretty much says it all.

I've come to the conclusion there is no right or wrong in some cases. It boils down to a particular unit, much like cars or even people. (some are lemons).

Grizzly is a brand I've seen this most often in. Some guys here swear by them and their customer service policies, while others curse both the service and the tool. Go figure!

I'm glad your's is keeping you happy, which is the bottom line.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut

Blade changing, & clearance set up is not difficult once I've done it a few times.

The only problem I have is trying to see through the old bifocals on the lower guides. LOL


----------



## rikkor

I have a Griz with Carter bearings. I am eminently satisfied.


----------



## mot

Great review, Dick. Those saws aren't available in Canuckistan, but would be up for consideration if they were.


----------



## GaryK

Nice review!


----------



## cobra3740

Great review on the Rikon 14". I have the same model, also from Woodcraft. I had a Craftsman before. It worked fine but this Rikon is a real professional tool. I really love this one. The assembly and instruction manual was terrible, but they have produced a much better one that can be downloaded at http://www.rikontools.com/images/Manuals/10325.pdf
The model I have has the work light included. The only thing they could have done better in my opinion is to have an outlet mounted on the saw for the light plug, especailly since the cords were different lengths. Then I don't need two shop receptacles. When I get some time I plan to fix this myself.


----------



## Chipncut

Thanks Cobra,

I checked out the new manual, & its much better.

Mine has the work light attached also, but lately it won't stay in position. it keeps sagging down.

I haven't taken the time to check how to tighten up the neck on it yet..


----------



## USCJeff

I figured I'd second Dick as I've had about a 6 months experience on the Rikon now. My experience is limited to a bottom shelf Lowes import, a 14" basic Grizzly w/o riser, and the Rikon. While the Girzzly did very well, the Rikon excelled. Tallest resaw w/o riser I've seen in the 14" category. Great factory bearings. Big table, and virtually any perk I've seen on any bandsaw. If hit by lighting today, would repurchase.


----------



## iannlb

I also have the Rikon 14' Deluxe and am very pleased so far. I had some questions during initial setup that were promplty answered by tech support. In fact this has been my best experience with tech support of any of my machines. I cant wait to try a really good re-saw blade. Only to knocks: poorly machined guide bearings and the light really isn't very useful. But plenty of power and capacity a big table and great price.


----------



## Chipncut

I tried tightening the goose neck on my light the other day, & it's almost impossible to tighten.

I think I'll take it off , & relocate it to a more convenient place.


----------



## iannlb

Dick, 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Chipncut

When I get around to doing it, I'll post a picture.


----------



## SteveKorz

I'm looking at buying this machine in a couple of weeks or so, I'm so glad you put this review on here… the "you bet I would" part sold me… *Great review… thanks*


----------



## Chipncut

Hey Steve!

*After having my Rikon for over a year now, I've been looking at other band saw reviews,

& have found that mine has a lot more features that I like.*

I've learned what to look for as a comparison much better now.


----------



## Freddo

I'm going to buy one of these too as soon as I have the space for it! I've heard that the Ittura Design sells blades to fit this saw that are awesome for resawing (up to 3/4"). They're the same as the HH Woodslicer and can be had at the 'not-so-common' 111" length.


----------



## Chipncut

I've discovered that the manual of any machine, is only used in the initial assembly.

After a person has his machine for awhile, the manual will sit on the shelf most of the time.

Just using your machine is the best way to get used to all of its bells, & whistles.


----------



## bake

I tried to buy one of these yesterday 4/30/08 form our local Woodcraft store, they were out of stock (just sold the last one yesterday) they said they would be happy to order one, I should be able to get it sometime between mid June and mid July!


----------



## Chipncut

Bake!
Sorry to here that, I bet you'll be chalking off the days impatiently.

It'll be worth the wait though.


----------



## bake

I found one locally from another dealer and i'm on my way to get it now.
I feel much better about life already!


----------



## Chipncut

*Good for you,* I hope your strong, because it's pretty heavy.


----------



## bake

Holy crap it's heavy. I assembeled it by myself. I'd like to buy some extra blades for it any suggestions on type and brand? Also any thoughts on using a mobile base?


----------



## Chipncut

*I warned you that it was heavy!*

GaryK swears by Woodslicer from highland hardware.
I bought the 3/4 inch, & it works real good.

I don't have a mobile base because its going to stay were I put it.

If you buy one, make sure it'll handle all of that weight.

*Have Fun!*


----------



## zwwizard

I have mine for about a month now, and every time that I use it I like it more. Like the rest of you I found the manual pretty bad, BUT, there is a up dated version on line, at their web site. There is some improvements coming. The light will be moved, for any thing very tall ,it is useless. I am going to add one with a magnetic base. A geared fence may be coming. That would be nice for setting up and for making adjustments. If you ever have any problems, John at their service center is a big help.


----------



## Chipncut

Thanks for the info about the manual, Richard.

I like mine even better after comparing with other saws.

I know what to look for now.


----------



## bake

I finally completed the assembly and adjustments, I had a lot of trouble adjusting the fence, everytime I tighten it down it lifts off of the table. It stays square ok but I would like it to sit flat on the table. I turned it on and made some boards into toothpicks it runs real nice. Also hooked my shop vac up it seemed to work very well, I think that they have changed the plate over the opening it's still there but it doesn't cover the hole completley.


----------



## Chipncut

Hi Bake!

Maybe your fence guide is set to low. I think it can be adjusted with the two adjusting screws.

The same ones you use for blade drift adjustment.


----------



## USCJeff

I've been hearing Rikon is way behind on production of this model as well as its bigger brother. I know they bumped up the price on the mini-lathe quite a bit. Expected that though. Wins all kinds of reviews and was dirt cheap. Nice marketing strategy I suppose. Are the bandsaws to follow suit? Wish I'd got the lathe before the bump, but am glad I got the 14" BS last year before the increased demand. Starting to like Rikon's designs.


----------



## Chipncut

Hi Jeff,

Did see their new Rikon hybrid table saw?

It looks pretty cool.


----------



## SPalm

I bought one of these a couple of months ago and *really *like it. It is a good medium sized saw, and a good looker too. All the benefits and quality are too long to list, so I will just list my little complaints:

The light is a good idea, but is too low for any large work.
The bottom rear thrust bearing is hard for me to adjust.
Actually I wish all the blade bearings had smother adjusters.
Blade changing is not the easiest, but also not that bad.
The dust collection is not up to snuff. I have not drilled out the plate yet, or added a Y closer to the blade.
I have pinched myself several times on the door twist knobs. (Stupid, but it really hurts).

Good looking saw though,
I would recommend it.

Steve


----------



## Jon3

I just picked up one of these, and so far, your comments are spot on for my review as well.

The new manual, which is also available as a color PDF on their website, seems to have been improved significantly.


----------



## Chipncut

*Thanks Jon3!*

I'm sure you're going to be highly satisfied with your saw.

*I'd like add to my review here:*

I recently made some beveled cuts while making some post toppers on a porch railing, using my Rikon,

& it worked great.

It was sure nice using the rack, & pinion table tilt adjustment. It was much easier than my old band saw.


----------



## Grumpy

Great review Dick. Just goes to show there is a difference in quality out there!.


----------



## kewald

I have the 18" Rikon. Love it. Gobs of power and solidly built.


----------



## JRB

I just bought the 14" Deluxe Rikon. Luckily, I was able to purchase it off the floor at our local Woodcraft store, already assembled. After getting it home, the first thing I did was change to a Timber Wolf blade the sales guy recommended. I went through the guide alignment process setting up all the guides as per the manufacturer's instructions. Now, I'm ready to make sawdust! After running the first small plank through a resaw, it seems like it should be smoother? I am seasoned on all other types of woodworking equipment but this is my first attempt on a bandsaw and I'm not sure what quality of cut to expect. I've rechecked all the settings and attempted a few more cuts (I know you get better with experience) but I'm still not satisfied with my results. Any suggestions.


----------



## Chipncut

*Hi JRB*

I haven't looked at their latest manual, but my manual says to set the guide bearings to 1/32" on each side.

I didn't go along with their advice, & did some research.

I set my saw using the thickness of a dollar bill, you can see the results by the cut I made on that piece of Maple.

I used this 1/2'' Wood Slicer I bought from Highland hardware.


----------



## SteveKorz

JRB,

Dick is right… I have the same saw. Put a dollar bill between the two side guide bearings on the top and the bottom. This should help quite a bit. Also, you may want to look at what kind of blade you bought and compare that to what PS wood machines reccomends, as they have different types for different applications.

Hope this helps.

-Steve


----------



## Chipncut

Checkout GaryK's Review of Wood Slicer.

This is what led me to buying the Wood Slicer.


----------



## Lenny

Hi Dick,

I just signed up so I am new to Lumberjocks. No pressure but, I purchased this Rikon 14" bandsaw essentially based on your review! Seriously though, I appreciate the extent of description and photos you provided, along with your experience (e.g., the circuit breaker issue). I picked my saw up at my local Woodcraft on Wednesday night but did not get to unpack it until today. I spent a good part of the day assembling it and still haven't finished. I guess I am guilty of excess breaks for food and football games. I seem to be missing a couple of washers which I can replace but the table leveling nut and bolt are also missing and I will have to call Rikon for those. I have been woodworking for 30+ years but I am not the wisest when it comes to electricity. Sure, I have done my share of running wire and installing outlets but I don't know the ins and outs of circuit loads and things like that. That's why I want to ask about your swapping out the 20 amp circuit breaker for the 30 amp one. Am I correct that the saw is rated to run on a 20 amp circuit and 12 guage wiring but due to the surge of the starting load, it needs the 30 amp breaker? The guy in the electrical dept at HD was suggesting I need to run 10 guage wire. My guess is that typically a 30 amp circuit would require the 10 guage but since the saw specs don't call for it, the 12 is sufficient. Are there any concerns that the breaker will not trip "when it should", i.e., when a 20 amp breaker would? Thanks. Lenny


----------



## Chipncut

Hi Lenny,

I'm sorry my review led you astray.

I learned something after writing my review, & I'll have to correct it.

My shop has the old screw in fuses,

& the ones that were in my fuse box were the kind with no overload protection,

so I replaced them with 20 amp screw in breakers.

I hadn't replaced the fuses at the time I wrote my review, & didn't think of editing my review.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.

I hope you haven't bought a new circuit breaker yet, but maybe you've tried to see if your

20 amp one worked alright.

Again thanks for the reminder.

I know you won't be sorry you bought this saw, because I sure love mine.


----------



## Muttray

I have been shopping for a quality bandsaw via Craigslist for the last couple of months and finally gave up. All the good ones popped up while I was out of town and were gone by the time I got back home. I have gotten some good deals in the past on Craigslist on a Grizzly shaper and some other smaller tools but bandsaws must be hot items. I am working towards opening up a small cabinet shop so what I buy these days needs to be good stuff. I have also found an existing shop for sale but there are lots of factors involved there that belong in a whole 'nother thread.

After reading reviews (including this thread) and doing lots of scheming I decided to go with the Rikon 10-325. Woodcraft tipped me over the edge when they put it on sale this month for $799. It is more than I need right now but long ago I stopped buying the minimum quality of tool that I needed at that time. I would rather spend the extra money and not be irritated every time I fire up a tool that is a piece of junk.

Anyway, I just put my new Rikon together today. I agree with most of the comments already posted. It took me about 3 hours to put it all together and get it going. The only issue I had was one of the bolts that hold the table on the trunnions stripped out with almost no force applied. I am going to contact them and see what their response is. I still have the factory blade on it so I don't really know what the quality of the cutting is going to be yet, I am betting that it will be fine. This is my first decent bandsaw so I have lots to learn but so far so good.

If anyone is interested I can post some more thoughts as I get experience with this saw.

Thanks to all the previous posters all around this site, I have learned a lot from you all!

Matt


----------



## Chipncut

Hi Matt,

It sounds like you got a good deal, & I know you'll be very satisfied with your new saw.


----------



## Muttray

A follow up to the issue of the table bolt stripping out. I e-mailed Rikon about this problem during assembly. They e-mailed back the next morning asking me to verify if it was the bolt or the table that stripped out. Once I let them know that it was the table that stripped out they told me a new table will be sent to me today via UPS. That is pretty good customer service in my book.

Matt


----------



## Chipncut

That's very good news, Matt.


----------



## GeoffR

Dick,

Thanks for the great review. I own this saw as well and was stymied by the dust collection port too, which led me to your review. What did you find was the most efficient means of removing that annoying plate?

Thanks,

Geoff


----------



## Chipncut

Hi Geoff,

I'm sorry I haven't answered you yet, but it slipped by me.

The baffle plate is only spot welded with a couple of small weld beads.

I just used a sharp cold chisel on them.


----------



## GeoffR

Dick,

Thanks for the reply. To be certain, you were able to break the spot welds with a direct blow from a hammer to a chisel that was applied to each weld?


----------



## Chipncut

Yes, it takes a few blows, but eventually breaks away.

If you can get in there with drill, & drill a row of 1/8" holes close to the weld, it may come easier.


----------



## GeoffR

Got it off with a combination of a Dremel tool/cut-off wheel and some pounding with hammer and chisel. The dust collection does work better, but a lot of dust is still left on the table in spite of a 1400 cfm system. I will need to rig up a separate collection hose for above the table.

Thanks, Dick, for the advice.

Geoff


----------



## BVH

Your review was very helpful, thank you! After a couple days researching, I seem to keep coming back to the Rikon 14 deluxe. However, most of my work is with metal, some wood. I work with solid bars of hot roll steel, maybe up to 2"x2" square tubing, lots of 1/4 and 1/8" strap. I assume it's just a matter of getting metal cutting blades for this saw or is there something I'm missing.

EDIT: Ahhhh…..I see now. Cutting speed needs to be way down in the 1,2 maybe 300 FPM range.


----------



## Chipncut

Hi BVH,

I'm sorry I didn't get back to you right away, because I've been doing my taxes.

If I were you I'd Get a vertical metal cutting bandsaw.

The Rikon can cut metal because you can set it for a slower speed.

The only problem is, you can only cut up to 14" in length.

I did a lot of welding in my shop at work, & I had a vertical saw similar to this.

I made a lot of things with the use of it, for instance this snow groomer.

I hope this is what you wanted to know.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Nice saw well done glad you are pleased with it I bought w very large italien saw cost me around four and a half thousand dollars ie £2300 it is simply great I dont use it every day but when I need it it's great thanks again for showing Alistair


----------



## jcecil

Does anybody have an experience with converting this bandsaw over to 220v? Mine currently is the 110v from the factory and it is quite slow starting. It is on a circuit with enough capacity but it still seems to lag a bit. I read about the 5 second delay I think in the manual or FAQ on the website but curious if anyone has gone the 220v route. And if so I am curious if there is any harm in wiring the light into a leg of the 220v? The circuit breaker I would use would be 10a and the saw pulls 7a on 220v and the light I would assume wouldn't be too much.


----------



## Chipncut

There's a wiring diagram in your manual, mine is on page 16.

You just have to switch a couple wires around, & get a 220 volt plug.

The light should have no affect on your power.

The cast iron wheels are what causes the slow start up,

but when you shut the power off it coasts for about 30 seconds,

so be careful after you turn it off. the blade can still cut you.


----------



## maika

I was thinking the same thing.
Many thanks for informative review
Metal BandSaw


----------



## lashing

After my first one suffered from allignment problems and stripped bottom wheel bolts - the replacement Rikon swapped it out for died in about 20 minutes.

When it works its a good saw. Cut has more to do with the blade you use than the saw. Unfortunately my saw is dead yet again. I had to drive to swap the saw out (Rikon admitted to having some frames welded wrong at the factory). They swapped everything but the table and fence. I wish they had let me keep the old motor because after all that work and setting it up again in the shop its useless once more.

The price I paid for this saw is nothing compared to the time it has cost me in setup, driving and BS.


----------



## lashing

To update my post … this Rikon saw has caused me grief but the customer service is outstanding. I am getting more replacement parts. I shouldnt have to go thru all this but at least they take action.


----------



## Chipncut

*lashing,*

I'm sorry you had all that trouble, & glad they took care of you.

I was lucky to get a good one I guess.

My Dad bought his first brand new car, a 1928 Pontiac coupe. He told me it was a Lemon.
*
He made a vow then, to never buy a new car again, & he kept his word.*

* I just thought I'd toss this in, because your problem reminded me of this.*


----------



## JohnsCuts

I just bought this one (from Bow River in BC, Canada), after a lot frustration with my old Sears model and am looking forward to getting it assembled and in use. This is only the second tool I have purchased after researching online reviews, and now being armed with the information provided not only by the reviewer but also the comments of all others I find I'm no longer dreading the assembly and tune up that comes with every new tool.


----------

